# 清发



## NewAmerica

“清发”应该是"清新脱俗、意气风发"的意思。但该如何英译？

*****************
  
       长风万里送秋雁，对此可以酣高楼。
　　蓬莱文章建安骨，中间小谢又*清发*。
　　俱怀逸兴壮思飞，欲上青天揽明月。

---李太白


----------



## Skatinginbc

“發”是"焕發"，散發出生氣、精神、熱情。

(小謝詩風) 清新焕發 (the style of Xie Tiao's poems) fresh and evocative

校書郎李雲叔叔的文章有建安風骨，中間流露謝朓詩風，又是清新焕發。


----------



## NewAmerica

一般解释可是认为“蓬莱文章建安骨，中间小谢又*清发* ”是李白对自己诗风的评价，表达的是一种非凡的自信。

 李白是诗仙，其诗自然媲美蓬莱文章（仙人写的文章），既有建安风骨，又有小谢清新脱俗、意气风发的文采。


----------



## Skatinginbc

(1) 小謝詩風，非「意氣風發」(不像蘇軾般的豪邁), 而是「詩中有畫」, 栩栩如生。
(2) 你可曾上網廣泛搜尋過了，才認為你的「一般解釋」，真的可以稱為「一般」？


----------



## NewAmerica

李白有青出于蓝而胜于蓝、将小谢风格发扬光大的意思，“意气风发"更符合李白风格。看下他的"俱怀逸兴壮思飞，欲上青天揽明月" 可不正是意气风发的意思么？ "俱怀”两字把小谢包括进去了，李白是说小谢也是“逸兴壮思飞，青天揽明月"，有着豪迈之情，跟你的理解不同。

我查的大陆所有网站，都解释是李白的自我评价。港台那边没查过。


----------



## Skatinginbc

國語辭典. 清發：清新煥發。唐．李白〈宣州謝朓樓餞別校書叔雲〉詩：「蓬萊文章建安骨，中間小謝又清發。」
漢典. 清發：清明煥發；古代水名。  





NewAmerica said:


> 李白是诗仙，其诗自然媲美蓬莱文章（仙人写的文章）


蓬莱指秘书省, 李云是秘书省的校书郎。杜甫  《秋日寄题郑监湖上亭》“暂阻蓬莱阁 ，终为江海人。”
听厉以宁教授讲诗词（增补版）By 刘玉铭, 刘伟 2017： 李云任秘书省校书郎, 故而李白以“蓬莱文章”比喻李云的文章, 谓其有建安之风骨。
可可诗词网：蓬莱文章，借指李云文章，唐人多以蓬莱指秘书省，李云是该处的校书郎，以文章著称于时。


NewAmerica said:


> 我查的大陆所有网站，都解释是李白的自我评价。


並非所有网站，譬如： 
蓬莱文章建安骨，中间小谢又清发。全诗译文及注释赏析：先生的文章正有建安风骨，又不时流露出小谢诗风的清秀。


----------



## NewAmerica

因为李白以小谢自比啊，在诗中他就是”壮思飞""揽明月“的小谢。



Skatinginbc said:


> 李白和李雲叔叔共飲，你怎麼把小謝也牽扯進去了？



你引用的听厉以宁教授讲诗词 就已经指明了，看下截屏：






    李白以小谢自比是普通看法，你找的那个解释（"先生的文章正有建安风骨，又不时流露出小谢诗风的清秀"）很个别。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 李白以小谢自比是普通看法


那 “中间小谢又清发”的“中间” 何解？


----------



## NewAmerica

建安七子活跃于汉末，李白纵横于盛唐，小谢居中，嬉游于南朝山水之间，是谓中间小谢又清发。


----------



## Skatinginbc

If 建安七子 (汉末)，小谢 (居中), 李白 (盛唐), then 七子 ≠ 小谢 ≠ 李白
「小谢」不是指李白, 「蓬莱文章」不是指李云文章 ,  「又」( in 中间小谢又清发) 不是表示同时存在的「又」(as in 南朝齐·陆厥〈与沈约书〉：「辞既美矣，理*又*善焉。」; 路很近，车子*又*快，一会儿就到).


----------



## NewAmerica

一般看法中，一种是“您的文章有（汉末）建安风骨，而我的诗作又象南朝小谢那样清新焕发。”  解释得通。 

   另外一种，  为“由衷地赞美汉家文章建安风骨，更喜爱南朝小谢这种清新秀发的诗风", 也解释得通。

   两种解释都不存在”又“的问题。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 两种解释都不存在”又“的问题。


两种解释都存在问题。
原文是「小谢又」(like 理又 in 辞既美矣，理*又*善焉, or 车子又 in 路很近，车子*又*快)，不是「又小谢」（as in 又象小谢的清新焕发, 更爱小谢的清新秀发）。


----------



## NewAmerica

诗词的韵律性要求诗词的破格。


----------



## Skatinginbc

李白〈宣州謝朓樓餞別校書叔雲〉 是古體詩，不拘對杖、平仄。  就算要講平仄，也該是出句與對句平仄對立 (平聲「萊」對 去聲「間」jiàn = 夾雜，而非對平聲「間」)， 就算是「 破格」也不該破到指向另一種詮釋而誤導讀者 。

*蓬萊 *(借指校書郎李雲) *文章 建安骨 *(= 建安的精神; 風骨 = 風格與精神; 骨 = 精神)， *中* (指其文章中) *間* (jiàn = 夾雜) *小謝* (小謝的影子，特別是小謝的氣概) *又* (表示另加一層; 而且)  *清發* (= 清新焕發 )。*俱* (= 皆; 指建安精神與小謝氣概) *懷* (= 存有、抱著) *逸興 *(= 超脫世俗的意興) *壯思飛*，*欲上青天攬明月*。 (李雲的文章有剛健遒勁的建安精神，其中夾雜小謝的影子，又很清新焕發。 二者均存有超脫世俗的意興...) 句法如：美國媒體自由聲，內養偏論又極端 ==> 「*內*」指其媒體內。

小謝的詩，極講究押韻平仄對杖, 工工整整, 有重重的拘束，雖稱得上壯美，但絕非「豪」(= 沒有拘束的)、「放」(= 不拘束)， 所以，「俱懷逸興壯思飛，欲上青天攬明月」是說「*骨*」 (= 精神氣概)，而不是「*格*」 (文章格式) 。


----------



## NewAmerica

不识庐山真面目,只缘身在此山中。

大背景可以提供更好的观察角度和更好的观察结果。

以你的看法，则李云尽揽文章之美、诗词之秀，震古烁今。（而李白其人，不过在诗词创作上傲视群英，除此无甚过人之处。）所以你在描述一个不可能的、也不存在的文坛奇迹。此其一。

  如果“俱怀逸兴壮思飞，欲上青天揽明月”两句都在描述李云的风采，那么给李白剩下的只有“抽刀断水水更流，举杯消愁愁更愁”，这跟“天子呼来浑不应，自言臣是酒中仙”的超凡脱俗的太白风范严重不符。所以更好的解释是“（君与吾）俱怀逸兴壮思飞，欲上青天揽明月”。此其二。

   诗词的创作要求立足现实而高于现实。李白之所以能够撷取诗仙桂冠，必然博采众长。建安风骨、山水精华（以大小谢为代表）等等必然成为其诗词创作的构件，因此“由衷地赞美汉家文章建安风骨，更喜爱南朝小谢这种清新秀发的诗风"这种解释也就顺理成章。换言之，李云文章的建安风骨在李白的这首词里其实只是一个引子，一个现实的出发点，李白在这个基础上充分发挥，才写出了“俱怀逸兴壮思飞，欲上青天揽明月”千古名句。这不仅仅是对李云文章的肯定，更是对文坛群英的肯定与自我肯定。说只是对李云一个人的赞美，那就非常的不自然与造作。此其三。


  综上，可以看出，对诗词的解释，不仅仅在诗词之内，也在诗词之外，全面的分析是正确理解的前提与基础。


  附：豪言壮语是常用语，“豪言”即是“壮语”，豪即是壮，本来就是一家亲。
   至于“破格”问题更简单，限于篇幅暂略。


----------



## Skatinginbc

李雲，李白族叔，是著名散文家，曾任監察御史，為官剛正不阿 （剛直、清正、不畏權貴）。著有《含元殿賦》，還有《魯山令元德秀墓碑》碑文，時稱"四絕碑"。





NewAmerica said:


> 以你的看法，则李云尽揽文章之美、诗词之秀...如果“俱怀逸兴壮思飞，欲上青天揽明月”两句都在描述李云的风采...


You're putting words into my mouth:
李雲文章有剛健遒勁的建安精神  ≠  李云尽揽文章之美。精神 ≠ 美。
其文章(散文)中夾雜小謝的氣概 ≠  李云尽揽诗词之秀。散文 ≠  诗词。氣概  (骨，精神氣概) ≠  秀 (文辭格式) 。
建安精神與小謝氣概均表露對現實不满而想超脱 、抱登天般難以達成的大志，李雲也是，後來當上監察御史，無非想改變黑暗的現實。
不是「风采」(= 文采) ，而是 「风采」(= 為官剛正的風格; e.g, 举朝惮其风采) 。


NewAmerica said:


> 至于“破格”问题更简单，限于篇幅暂略。


該答的不答...


NewAmerica said:


> 豪言壮语是常用语，“豪言”即是“壮语”，豪即是壮，本来就是一家亲。


豪言空话也是常用语 (豪 ≠  空)。豪壯 = 豪放雄壯， 豪 (豪放) ≠  壯 (雄壯)


Skatinginbc said:


> 漢典. 清發：清明煥發。


現在覺得「清」( in 中間小謝又清發) 是「清明」，指謝詩嚴謹的法式格律及李雲為官的清正不阿。清明：法度/法式嚴明。「發」( in 中間小謝又清發) 則是「發越」(【易疏】發，越也)，激揚激昂。 《隋書·文學傳序》：“ 江左宮商*發越*，貴於清綺 (清秀綺麗；小謝的詩真稱得上清秀綺麗)； 河朔詞義貞剛，重乎氣質。”


----------



## NewAmerica

*关于“尽揽文章之美、诗词之秀”：*

  那我换个表达方式：尽揽文章之殊胜、诗词之灵秀。

  意义其实都是一样的，都是描述锦绣文章、华美诗篇。因为“建安风骨”正是美的表现方式之一；而山水的灵秀，也是美的表现方式之一。

你把“蓬莱文章建安骨，中间小谢又清发”都归功于李云，而“抽刀断水水更流，举杯销愁愁更愁”（再加上一句“对此可以酣高楼”）归于李白，让李太白成了酒鬼与愁鬼。失其本意，莫此为甚。诗仙有灵，岂敢苟同！


*  关于“豪言壮语”：*

大陆方面传统文化意义上的阐释是：豪迈雄壮的言语。形容充满英雄气概的话。（可以参考百度百科)。在这个背景下：豪言=壮语。

  港台方面可能有不同阐释，这可能是汉语的区域性差异。

   如果九天揽月都称不上豪迈的话，那么纵观人间，有哪种行为称得上豪迈？

*  关于“破格”：*

  原本自然流畅、何来离奇的“破格”问题？：

您的文章展现了建安风骨，而我的诗篇，一如南朝小谢，又显得清新焕发。（<所以>,我们俩都是逸兴横飞，九天揽月！让我们一起借酒浇愁吧……）


----------

